# Pakistan Russels Viper



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I thought i would share a few shots of my CB '09 Pakistan Russels viper, _Daboia russelii russelii. _He has over tripled in size in 2 months, going from 28 grams to 103 grams.




























Cheers, Tom


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

georgeous.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you know im a fan Tom, really beautiful animal


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

wow :gasp:
nice :notworthy:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Aah Russels, my guilty pleasure. Truly stunning mate.
If I may be so bold, where did you get him / her?


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*beaut*

very beautifully coloured/patterned specimen.

cheers


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

He's looking great Tom.

How often is he shedding?

To answer someones previous question he was collected at this years Snake Day at Houten.

Laurie


----------



## matty123 (Sep 25, 2009)

stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> He's looking great Tom.
> 
> How often is he shedding?
> 
> ...


Hes still shedding frequently, infact he just shed last night and is looking great.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

quility pics of a real nice russels viper...:notworthy:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice snake!


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

stunning snake


----------

